# Carfax and autocheck.com don't always agree



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeous '07 z4si for sale on ebay--I ran autocheck.com and found the following:
01/11/2007 MONTVALE, NJ 10 Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE 
01/31/2007 MONTVALE, NJ Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL 
03/19/2008 PA 4,031 Auto Auction REPORTED AT AUTO AUCTION AS MANUFACTURER VEHICLE 
03/25/2008 PA Auto Auction AUCTION ANNOUNCED AS UNIBODY DAMAGE 


but clicking on the seller's free carfax report gives
01/11/2007 New Jersey 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Montvale, NJ Registered as 
corporate fleet vehicle 

01/11/2007 10 New Jersey 
Motor Vehicle Dept. 
Montvale, NJ 
Title #RV20070110230 Title issued or updated 
First owner reported 

03/19/2008 4,031 Auto Auction Sold at auction 
in Pennsylvania 
Listed as 
a manufacturer vehicle 


If you want to check for yourself, the VIN is 4USBU53587LW92478.

Caveat emptor!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

erdoran said:


> Gorgeous '07 z4si for sale on ebay--I ran autocheck.com and found the following:
> 01/11/2007 MONTVALE, NJ 10 Motor Vehicle Dept. TITLE
> 01/31/2007 MONTVALE, NJ Motor Vehicle Dept. REGISTRATION EVENT/RENEWAL
> 03/19/2008 PA 4,031 Auto Auction REPORTED AT AUTO AUCTION AS MANUFACTURER VEHICLE
> ...


Avoid that car!!

it looks like it was BMWNA press fleet car, and it has had lots of body work... Not sure what happened to label it as having "unibody damage" but I'd say that you should run away from this car.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Believe me I wouldn't even consider it after the autocheck report--my point is that it is being advertised on Ebay as clean, no accidents or damage or body work, and the Carfax confirms this--but going the extra mile & running the autocheck report uncovered the problem.

More to let those who are used car novices that before pulling the trigger, it's worthwhile to get a report from more than one provider.

So how did you know

_it was BMWNA press fleet car, and it has had lots of body work_

this bit of info? Any sources I could have used to learn this? I'm still checking out CPO vs new and want all the info sources I can find!


----------

